# Mississippi round 2



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

edit


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

Good stuff and you're right about how people fish over here. Sunday I saw 2 boats w poling platforms (actually could be considered motor shades, maybe lunch towers). Neither boat had a pushpole and only 1 boat had pole holders. I've taken several people fishing who had no idea it was possible to see and quietly stalk fish.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

great report and nice fish , misssissippi sounds like a cool place to be


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

looks like a blast.  One of these days I'm gonna' make my way over there...


----------



## chrisba (Sep 21, 2010)

Is that the north east side of Bay St. Louis?


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Looks like fun...there are opportunities for those willing to seek them out and if conditions are right. You're right, I am guilty of driving past that area to head out to the marsh. I went over there Tues. morning for two hours in the skiff, but it was windy so I had a hard time keeping the boat on track. Did manage a mixed bag of trout, drum and a dormat flounder on gulps on some of the outer islands. I am taking some customers in the morning, but taking the bay boat so no ponds.

I'll let you know if there is anything report worthy.
Tight Lines


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

edit


----------

